# Lang legere Radhose, wo gibt´s so was?



## specialist (6. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich such mir hier nen Wolf. Ich hätte gerne eine lange Radhose mit legerem Schnitt. Okay, klar Gore GTX - will aber ehrlich gesagt keine 189 Euronen ausgeben. Wer kennt eine günstige Alternative.
Sollte einen Windschutz haben und auch irgendwas an den Hosenbeinen, am besten Klettverschlüsse, um die Hose enger zu machen.
Bitte, ich brauch Hilfe.
Danke und Grüsse
specialist


----------



## Nuckelhamster (6. September 2008)

Gore Bikewear Hose Profi II Zipp - Windstopper
130 Euro
http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php//cl/details/cnid//anid/3254499ae17407d43.00530560

oder
VAUDE Decoder Pants II - Softshellhose
110 Euro
http://www.unterwegs.biz/index.php?...-pants-ii.html&sid=upvauvppecrf3mt159tuorjt54


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donpope (6. September 2008)

Habe die hier von Gonso gefunden, unter 100 EURO. Suche aber auch noch günstiger


----------



## donpope (6. September 2008)

Oder hier bei Amazon


----------



## specialist (7. September 2008)

Danke, danke! Die beideb Gonso Hosen sind ganz interessant, ich denke 100 Euro ist mein Limit.


----------



## doublebass (7. September 2008)

Hallo, 
es gibt auch noch die urban pant von vaude, die ist ganz neu glaube ich. Hab ich bei meilenweit gesehen, kostet 100â¬. Finde ich persÃ¶nlich auch sehr interessant, sieht auf jeden Fall schick aus!
LG Andreas


----------



## El Guapo (7. September 2008)

specialist schrieb:


> Danke, danke! Die beideb Gonso Hosen sind ganz interessant, ich denke 100 Euro ist mein Limit.



Ich benutze eine Trekkinghose von Mountain Equipment, die genau 100 gekostet hat. ich trage darunter eine Unterhose mit Polster(von Jack Wolfskin).


----------



## specialist (10. September 2008)

Ich war heute in der Stadt und habe die "Gonso Rust" anprobiert. An für sich eine tolle Hose, genau so wollte ich eine! Aber, ich habe das Gefühl, dass die an den Hosenbeinen zu weit ist, und sich mit dem Kettenblatt streitet. Das gibts doch nicht, Gonso macht eine Top Hose und vergisst den Klettverschluss zur Weitenregulierung.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## specialist (11. September 2008)

Das Thema lässt mich nicht los, mein Favorit bleibt die Gonso Rust. Ich habe heute einen Schneider bei uns im Ort gefragt und der näht mir für nen Zehner einen adäquaten Klettverschluß ans rechte Hosenbein.
Übrigens habe ich beim recherchieren einen Beitrag gefunden, der vielen User, welche auch eine solche Hose kaufen wollen sicher helfen wird.
Klick me!
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Viking_Berlin (13. September 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Gore Bikewear Hose Profi II Zipp -Windstopper ??? Ich war heute heute mal bei Karstadt Sport hier in Berlin,die  haben ja eine große Auswahl, aber ich wurde einfach nicht fündig
Ich bin ziemlich groß und schlank und in normalen langen Radhosen fühle ich mich unwohl 
Es muß doch was geben, was optisch etwas hergibt und trotzdem warm hält und zum biken taugt. Ein Verkäufer eines guten MTB Ladens in Berlin meinte heute zu mir, das er lange Radhosen und Shorts drüber anzieht. Kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen wie das aussehen soll ??


----------



## Muehi (14. September 2008)

Viking_Berlin schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Gore Bikewear Hose Profi II Zipp -Windstopper ??? [...]



Jap, fahre meine seit letztem Winter. Sitzt bei mir super, prima Windschutz und Atmungsaktivität. Und dank der abzippbaren Beine problemlos auch im Sommer zu tragen, zusätzlich ist seitlich an der Hose nen Belüftungsreißverschluß. 
Bei längeren Touren im Winter bei unter 0°C würde ich evtl. noch Bein- oder Knielinge anziehen. 

Hat auch schon einige Stürze überstanden, ohne dass ich irgendwo Abnutzungsspuren sehen könnte  

Nachteil: Der Preis und keine Hosentaschen. Die Gesäßtasche ist für mich persönlich unbrauchbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (14. September 2008)

specialist schrieb:


> Das Thema lässt mich nicht los, mein Favorit bleibt die Gonso Rust. Ich habe heute einen Schneider bei uns im Ort gefragt und der näht mir für nen Zehner einen adäquaten Klettverschluß ans rechte Hosenbein.
> Übrigens habe ich beim recherchieren einen Beitrag gefunden, der vielen User, welche auch eine solche Hose kaufen wollen sicher helfen wird.
> Klick me!
> Grüsse specialist


Wie ist denn die Gonso Hose qualitätsmäßig einzuschätzen? Ist die auch Wasserabweisend?


----------



## Viking_Berlin (14. September 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Jap, fahre meine seit letztem Winter. Sitzt bei mir super, prima Windschutz und Atmungsaktivität. Und dank der abzippbaren Beine problemlos auch im Sommer zu tragen, zusätzlich ist seitlich an der Hose nen Belüftungsreißverschluß.
> Bei längeren Touren im Winter bei unter 0°C würde ich evtl. noch Bein- oder Knielinge anziehen.
> 
> Hat auch schon einige Stürze überstanden, ohne dass ich irgendwo Abnutzungsspuren sehen könnte
> ...



Wie fallen die den größenmäßig aus, weil lt. Tabelle von GORE soll eine M ausreichen, bin 1,80 groß , Schrittlänge 82cm...kaum zu glauben?


----------



## Muehi (14. September 2008)

Größenmäßig hab ich keinen direkten Vergleich zu anderen Hosen, habe ca. 90cm Schrittlänge, trage XXL - hauptsächlich wegen Bauchumfang, passt aber trotzdem prima von der Länge.


----------



## specialist (15. September 2008)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Gonso Hose qualitätsmäßig einzuschätzen? Ist die auch Wasserabweisend?


Ich habe die Hose anprobiert und heute bestellt. Klick den Link in Post#9 an. Der User lorenzoo hat sich eingängig damit beschäftigt- mir hats geholfen!
Grüsse specialist


----------



## specialist (21. September 2008)

Die Gonso Rust ist gestern gekommen. Erste Probefahrt bei 14 C und mit zwei Kindern im Hänger! Fazit: Für imo erstmal zu warm. Aber das Material schmiegt sich gut an, ist auch innen schön verarbeitet, keine nervenden Stellen und das Beste...die Hose kommt nicht wie anfangs befürchtet mit dem Kettenblatt in Konflikt.
Für kältere Tage doch genau das was ich gesucht habe, und stylisch noch dazu. Zu empfehlen!
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Lester (22. September 2008)

servus leute!

bin zufällig auf diesen thread gestoßen.
heißer tipp: bei boc24.de gibts die softshellhose "nordkap" von gonso z.zt. für 44,99!!! 
preis/leistung imho nicht zu toppen! lässt sich auch schön per klett am bein regulieren, verarbeitung super! ich kann sie für das geld nur empfehlen 

lester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rokkshox (25. September 2008)

Lester schrieb:


> servus leute!
> 
> bin zufällig auf diesen thread gestoßen.
> heißer tipp: bei boc24.de gibts die softshellhose "nordkap" von gonso z.zt. für 44,99!!!
> ...


Danke für den interessanten Tip! 
Welche Größe empfielst du wenn man relativ groß (1.95 m) und schlank ist?


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Lester (28. September 2008)

servus rokkshox!

ich bin 1,73m groß und ziemlich schlank (64kg). hab die hose in S bestellt, passt perfekt (länge und weite). vor allem schlabbert sie nicht so um die beine durch die verstellbaren klettverschlüsse.

lester


----------



## Rokkshox (30. September 2008)

Lester schrieb:


> servus rokkshox!
> 
> ich bin 1,73m groß und ziemlich schlank (64kg). hab die hose in S bestellt, passt perfekt (länge und weite). vor allem schlabbert sie nicht so um die beine durch die verstellbaren klettverschlüsse.
> 
> lester


Danke für´s Feedback. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich einen ausführlichen bzw. guten Erfahrungsbericht
eines anderen Users zu meinen ursprünglichen Favoriten (Pearl Izumi "Alpine") gelesen 
und ich habe die Hose am Samstag bestellt.


Ciao Rokkkshox ...


----------



## Tion (1. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir das Ding bestellt und ist heute angekommen.
Der Hammer, bin noch nicht mit gefahren aber sitzt mal obersmart, recht preiswert.

Endura Singletrack
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19051


----------



## 1st_Parma (2. Oktober 2008)

@Tion, 

die Endura Singletrack ist nach langer Recherche zu meinem absoluten Favoriten avanciert. Die werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch bestellen. Nur wie fällt die denn deiner Meinung nach aus? Welche Größe hast du genommen, wie groß bist du? 

Gruß


----------



## Tion (2. Oktober 2008)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> @Tion,
> 
> die Endura Singletrack ist nach langer Recherche zu meinem absoluten Favoriten avanciert. Die werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch bestellen. Nur wie fällt die denn deiner Meinung nach aus? Welche Größe hast du genommen, wie groß bist du?
> 
> Gruß



Ich bin 1.72m und bin nicht wirklich schlank (bisserl übergewicht, 80kg). Habe mir die M gekauft und sitzt perfekt auch von der Beinlänge (was selten ist bei mir).


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Oktober 2008)

Tion schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.72m und bin nicht wirklich schlank (bisserl übergewicht, 80kg). Habe mir die M gekauft und sitzt perfekt auch von der Beinlänge (was selten ist bei mir).



Hi,
kannst Du zu der Hose schon ein paar mehr Angaben machen.
Wie ist die Verarbeitung, wie war die Lieferzeit, wie hast Du bezahlt?

Vor allem aber wie trägt sich die Hose und wie fährt sie sich.
Ist sie innen gefüttert?
Ist das Aussenmaterial nicht recht dick und "schwer"?

Welche Größe würdest Du mir empfehlen, ich bin 1,83m groß bei 76kg und sportlich, schlanke Figur 

Wäre super wenn Du noch ein paar Angaben hier posten würdest.


Beste Grüße
Zanderschapper


----------



## Tion (2. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst Du zu der Hose schon ein paar mehr Angaben machen.
> Wie ist die Verarbeitung, wie war die Lieferzeit, wie hast Du bezahlt?
> Wäre super wenn Du noch ein paar Angaben hier posten würdest.



Mach ich gerne heute abend nach der Tour - sie wird jetzt gleich entjungfert


----------



## gringo77 (2. Oktober 2008)

...muss mich unbedingt meinem vor vorredner anschließen, bin sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis der Endura Hose.
Will mir auch genau so eine kaufen, was mich allerdings etwas verunsichert ist das sie weder wind noch regendicht ist  schwanke zwischen der Endura Singletrack und der Gore Bike wear Profi 2, die soll auch super sein, und ist wind und wasserdicht, evtl. sind die 50 Tacken mehr gut investiert.
Mal sehen


----------



## 1st_Parma (2. Oktober 2008)

gringo77 schrieb:


> Bin sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis der Endura Hose. Was mich allerdings etwas verunsichert ist das sie weder wind noch regendicht ist  schwanke zwischen der Endura Singletrack und der Gore Bike wear Profi 2, die soll auch super sein, und ist wind und wasserdicht, evtl. sind die 50 Tacken mehr gut investiert.
> Mal sehen


 
Also nur zur Information: Die Gore Profi 2 ist keineswegs absolut wasserdicht, höchstens wasserabweisend bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Das gilt im Übrigen auch für die Endura Hose. Die Gore ist allerdings 100 % winddicht, ist ja auch ne "Gore Windstopper" Hose. Die Endura Hose ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad winddicht bedingt durch die Webart des Materials, kann in dem Punkt aber nicht mit ner Membranhose mithalten, denke ich. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Oktober 2008)

Tion schrieb:


> Mach ich gerne heute abend nach der Tour - sie wird jetzt gleich entjungfert



Hi Tion,

na wie war deine Entjungferung 
Du liegst doch nicht etwa noch im Koma, oder 

Ich war heute Abend auch biken, hat teilweise schön geregnet.
Hatte meine Pearl Izumi Amfib an.
Muss sagen das die Hose für die heutigen Verhältnisse noch voll in Ordnung war.

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht.
Also lass mal was von dir hören 

Beste Grüße
Zanderschnapper


----------



## kastel67 (2. Oktober 2008)

Auch sehr nett!!


----------



## Tion (2. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Tion,
> 
> na wie war deine Entjungferung
> Du liegst doch nicht etwa noch im Koma, oder
> ...



Moin (bin bisserl breit, beim Nachbarn versackt) ...

ich mag die Hose, weil sie genau meinen Wünschen entspricht! (meinen!) D.h. sie ist nicht wasserdicht, recht winddicht (habe ne Sommershort drunter mit Polster. Warm relativ wenig aber ich habe sie mir nur zum drüber tragen gekauft und dafür ist die Hose _PERFEKT_. Mom Bier holen. *Pause* 

So *Prost* - die Hose ist für mich die Überhose die gestrüpp abhalten soll und alles andere was meine gute drunterhose nicht beschädigen soll.
Klappt perfekt, elastisch an den wichtigen stelllen.
Schlecht verarbeitet (man sieht noch fäden aus den nähten usw) aber sonst sitzt das diong perfekt.

also 100% go mit einer anderen hose drunter. als winter/herbst hose alleine nicht perfekt. 

wie lange das ding hält bleibt abzuwarten aber das ding ist geil ausgestattet mit taschen usw. wie sie sein sollen, d.h. nicht im weg und gut plaziert blabla - bin zu breit rest schreib ihc moin.

lohnt sich zu dem "drüberhosen" thema. mit sommerträgerhose war das heute echt gut bei temps um 5* grad


----------



## Rokkshox (3. Oktober 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Auch sehr nett!!


Jo, da bleibt nix verborgen bzw. einem erspart. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Tion (3. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Tion,
> 
> na wie war deine Entjungferung
> Du liegst doch nicht etwa noch im Koma, oder
> ...



Koma kommt schon hin, nachdem ich von der gewählten Strecke sehr überrascht war ... ala es geht nur Bergauf und von oben kommt auch noch Regen in Masse runter. Kaum zuhause, Regen weg. Hat mich Petrus verarscht ... 

Die Hose hat sich gut geschlagen:

- Dehnelemente an Po und Knie, also so ein elastischer Stoff
- Reißverschlüsse mit Mesh über dem Knie zum Belüften
- Wasserabweisend aber nicht wasserdicht (obwohl gestern nichts durchgekommen ist!)
- Recht winddicht würde ich sagen
- Klett am Beinende damit's an der Kette nicht schleift
- ! sehr geil ! Reißverschluss vom Beinende bis zum Knie, ideal zum Protektoren anlegen
- Dehnbund überm Hintern
- 2 Taschen vorne (mit einer kleineren drin mit Reißverschluss) 2 hinten recht groß
- sieht recht smart aus

Alles in allem genau das was ich mir gewünscht habe. Mein Plan war die Hose als "Schutzschicht" über eine teure Radhose (wärmend, Polster, whatever) zu ziehen damit die nicht von feinen Dornenranken oder sonstigem im Wald zerfetzt wird. Gestern war es nicht gerade warm und ich hatte nur eine kurze Trägerradhose drunter, war trotzdem sehr angenehm.

Die Verarbeitung ist nicht so pralle, man sieht an manchen Ecken noch 1mm Fäden an der Naht rausstehen. Das ist aber alles was mir negativ aufgefallen ist.

Kann ich empfehlen, werde mir die kurze wohl auch für den Sommer holen.


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Oktober 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Auch sehr nett!!



...mein Kommentar dazu...:kotz::kotz::kotz:

Gruß Zanderschnapper


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Oktober 2008)

@Tion,

super und besten Dank für deinen so ausführlichen Bericht.
Ich bin jetzt doch recht unsicher, da ich was absolut winddichtes suche.

Werde mir die Hose aber nochmal genau auf den Bildern ansehen und alles genau nachlesen was der Hersteller so dazu schreibt.

So, nun genieße den freien Tag und erhol dich 


Gruß
Zanderschnapper


----------



## Tion (3. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> @Tion,
> 
> super und besten Dank für deinen so ausführlichen Bericht.
> Ich bin jetzt doch recht unsicher, da ich was absolut winddichtes suche.
> ...



Heute nochmal 3 Stunden durch den Wald gekachelt, und kann nur nochmals die Hose loben. Freier Tag 

Kann dir nur nicht wirklich sagen ob die winddicht ist, jedenfalls zog da nichts an den Beinen gestern.

Gruß
Tion


----------



## jek (3. Oktober 2008)

Interessanter Thread hier,
gerade die Sache mit Endura finde ich spannend. Hat einer schon mal  die Endura Event Hose getestet? Kostet zwar bei chainreactions immer noch 136â¬ aber im Vgl. zu Vaude event immer noch preiswert. Sie wÃ¤re auch im Vgl. zu den hier erwÃ¤hnten Hosen noch wasser und winddicht.

GrÃ¼Ãe in die Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (8. Oktober 2008)

Noch ein Tipp:
Kona Supreme Hose aus 2007, sitzt wie eine Boardshoarts und fühlt sich auch so an, ist aber 3/4 lang. Nicht zu dick, wenn kälter wird könnte man was drunterziehen. Mit Kletts bis zum Knie und elastischem Material oberhalb Knie und zwischen den Beiden. Hat hinten zwei Taschen und kam mit Gürtel. Ursprünglicher Preis war laut Etikett EUR 98. Super Teil !

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=2684e82f9dab64a6176bbc79f37be66f


----------

